# What sould i do with this newt lavae?



## reptiles r us 123 (Aug 1, 2014)

About a month back my pair of smooth newts bred and now i have larvae very close to metamorphosis and since you can't sell smooth newts i was thinking is sould release them go when they reach adulthood.


----------

